# General > IoT, IoE, and Maker Forum >  unable to find Arduino path in visual basic studio

## Srio

Hi,

I am working on Azure IoT project using MXchip AZ3166 board. I installed visual basic studio and Arduino. I installed Azure IoT workbench Dev kit in visual basic. I configured Aurdino path in it. When I compiled a sample projects from Azure IoT workbench I am encountering a error stating that install Arduino or add Arduino path and another error unable to find Aurdino path.

Kindly anyone suggest me some solutions to solve this error. Thank you.

Sri Krishna

----------


## jmcilhinney

This site has a dedicated IoT forum.  I have asked the mods to move this thread.  Please don't double-post in the mean time.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's certainly a valid question, so it deserves better than Chit-Chat. Posts in Chit-Chat don't count...and replies can be quite strange.

----------


## Srio

Solution by Jiong Shi:

Problem Encountered: Unable to find Arduino path in Visual Studio. 
Encountering a error stating that install Arduino or add Arduino path and another error unable to find Aurdino path. 


Open "File > Preference > Settings and add following lines to set the configurations for Arduino".

* Windows

```JSON
"arduino.path": "C:\\Program Files (x86)\\Arduino",
"arduino.additionalUrls": "https://raw.githubusercontent.com/VSChina/azureiotdevkit_tools/master/package_azureboard_index.json"
```

* macOS

```JSON
"arduino.path": "/Application",
"arduino.additionalUrls": "https://raw.githubusercontent.com/VSChina/azureiotdevkit_tools/master/package_azureboard_index.json"
```

* Ubuntu

```JSON
"arduino.path": "/home/{username}/Downloads/arduino-1.8.8",
"arduino.additionalUrls": "https://raw.githubusercontent.com/VSChina/azureiotdevkit_tools/master/package_azureboard_index.json"
```
For more information, please refer to the docs above.

And on more thing, according to the official release notes, the following notes should be known.

1. Arduino IDE 1.8.7 has some breaking changes, causing board package and library installation failures. It is recommended to that you install version 1.8.6 or 1.8.8
2. The supported Arduino IDE versions are 1.6.x and later are supported.
3. The Windows Store's version of the Arduino IDE is not supported because of the sandbox environment that the application runs in.

Also
Open "File > Preference > Settings in Arduino IDE

In Additional boards manager copy paste:
"https://raw.githubusercontent.com/VSChina/azureiotdevkit_tools/master/package_azureboard_index.json" 

And restart Arduino.


Sri Krishna

----------


## gaouser

hello theres already 1.8 (classic and no need to install something to arduino) and 2.0 (reverse of 1.8) Arduino IDE's

----------

